

Why would a 3 days old site gets indexed and then de indexed by google - nll

Purchased this domain (http://qfs.mobi) this week and it went live couple of days ago. After 2 reviews from sites<p>http://wapreview.com/blog/?p=6156&#38;cpage=1
http://www.mobilitynigeria.com/tag/qfs-mobi/<p>google indexed it instantly but it was de-indexed/punished yesterday.<p>If you check the site i have nothing against their guide lines. You can check it as google bot from http://web-sniffer.net<p>What would be the reason be?
======
jacquesm
When it's found the first time Google will index everything in an attempt to
stay on top of 'developments'.

After that there is a two to three week period in which you are no longer in
the 'live' search results but are scheduled for regular ranking and crawling.

If everything goes the way it should I would expect the site to show up in the
regular results two to four weeks down the line.

~~~
nll
Thanks, Google webmaster tools says "Site not indexed." with "Why not?" link
pointing guidelines and i worried that it was banned

~~~
chaosmachine
I've had the same thing happen numerous times with new domains. They'll pop in
and out of the index a couple times before stabilizing.

------
trevelyan
I had Google index a site with no inbound links the other day. It was under
development and no big deal, but it surprised me. I'm still wondering how they
did it.

~~~
jmount
Google likely looked at DNS records to know there was a domain to index (just
a guess, I don't speak for Google). So while there may be no inbound links-
there may be known public references to your site.

------
nll
It just came back to live results:S

